# blanton creek wma



## 1deerhunter (Nov 13, 2011)

Who,s going on the second quota hunt at blanton creek  wma this week, post pictures please


----------



## treemutt (Nov 14, 2011)

I hope I'm lucky enough to post a pic I'm going,I went down Sat. & looked around saw lots of feeding sign and some rubs but the scrapes looked to be a few days old


----------



## treemutt (Nov 14, 2011)

Can you tell me if they open the gate across the pavement from the check station on hunts? I'd prefer if they didn't.


----------



## 1deerhunter (Nov 14, 2011)

treemutt they leave that gate closed all the time,you park at the gate and start walking,theres a good spot pass the dove field in the hard woods back side of dove field..


----------



## JHannah92 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll be there. Hope I can post a kill pic or two.


----------



## treemutt (Nov 15, 2011)

Glad to hear they leave it closed I found a real good place to hunt back that way in the hardwood holler.Thanks for the info.


----------



## treemutt (Nov 20, 2011)

Well no luck for me on the hunt but man I loved hunting there.Some show enough hosses were taken the 2 days I was there.I had an 8pt w/ 3 stickers killed just down the holler from me Thurs evening & then a nice big bodied 9pt up on the hill above me Fri. morning.Hey thats the way it goes,but I had a blast hunting there & met some great people including Mike the Game Warden.He's a good guy & a credit to his profession.Just real friendly feller & fun to talk w/.


----------



## NBN (Nov 20, 2011)

Mike is a great guy, been knowing him for years now. Glad you had a good hunt, it can be a tricky place. I grew up hunting out there and sat all day Fri./Sat. and only saw a spike and one doe. You just have to be at the right place at the right time.


----------



## JHannah92 (Nov 21, 2011)

I only saw one deer this weekend, but it was a good buck. Just never gave me a clear shot.  Maybe next year.


----------



## treemutt (Nov 21, 2011)

NBN You got that, geuss thats why they call it hunting.You can bet I'll be back next yr if I can get drawn,if not I'll bow hunt some down there.


----------



## sgtstinky (Nov 23, 2011)

I only saw one spike, had several hunters walk in on me, but other than that it was a good hunt, nice WMA with some great spots to hunt. I think the wind shut it down for us.


----------



## Falconred (Oct 19, 2012)

*First Hunt 2012*

My buddy and myself got drawn on the first rifle hunt for 2012.  Has anyone been down there yet on the early hunts?  Any good stories??  Looking forward to my forth trip down through the years.  Great place to hunt and camp.   

See you there!


----------

